# Mystery Metallic Rattle



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

I've got a 2018 Tiguan SEL that I purchased roughly a month ago, and about 2 weeks into ownership I noticed a metallic ticking noise / rattle that is intermittent. It mainly happens in parking lots at slow speeds, or when on a slight incline in slow speeds. I'm really unsure as to what's going on, it's driving me crazy and sounds like it's traveling. Sometimes I feel as though I can pin-point it behind the dashboard, but other times I feel like it's directly underneath the center console / gear shift area. I've tried listening as close as possible, but it's really hard to do without crashing my car. I bought a stethoscope (yep, it's gotten that annoying), and am going to ask my partner to drive me around the neighborhood so I can listen for it, but I've already listening in the passenger seat as he was driving without a stethoscope and had 0 luck. It's becoming more apparent and I hope it's nothing mechanical in nature. I've attached a video of the problem happening. Please watch in 720p so the sound quality is better. I had to listen to it with headphones, I couldn't really hear it on my phone / laptop. The noise happens at :05 (right after I stop accelerating) and also 0:15. It's a metallic "tap tap tap" noise. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_LnkKozaLE

This is beyond frustrating, I've got other rattles in this car (seriously, this thing is a rattle trap, or at least my unit is), but this one really takes the cake. Well, at least my new Tiguan has renewed my interest in audiobooks and ambient music.


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

So, I've had a chance to listen again and I think it may be coming from the door area? Has anyone else had this noise yet?


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

You might be affected - as several of us - by the Pillar B rattle.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8903433-2018-Tiguan-Issues-Purchased-on-9-16-B-Pillar

Make sure that you open a case directly with VW costumer service and file a complaint with NHTSA

https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/VOLKSWAGEN/TIGUAN/SUV/AWD#complaints

VW is playing that "we don't know anything specific about it" but you will find many reports here and on the web - so by reporting it we can create enough mass for them to issue a recall and fix.


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

balesm01 said:


> You might be affected - as several of us - by the Pillar B rattle.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8903433-2018-Tiguan-Issues-Purchased-on-9-16-B-Pillar
> 
> ...


Hey There!

Unfortunately this is a separate issue, I have the B Pillar rattle as well on warmer temperatures but this rattle sounds like something hanging and tapping periodically. I plan on filing a complaint about the B Pillar rattle once things warm up permanently and it's really noticeable. I'm also leery to take my car there right now because people have been without their car for weeks and no solution has been found yet. I'll definitely be filing soon!


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

I have the B pillar (driver side) rattle AND one coming from the door handle/speaker area. The second one stops when I press on the little speaker next to the metallic driver door handle. Wonder if that's what your'e hearing?

Needless to say, I wanna pull my hair out when both of these irritants start up at the same time. :banghead:


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

I had similar rattles. Did you put coins in the coin slots of the glove compartment? I did and had to remove them as they were making a "metallic" noise.

Also check the rear outer seatbelts. If they are not hanging "properly" the bang/rattle against the plastic by the doors. I plan on getting some rubber adhesive pads to stick on there.


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

jpbran said:


> I have the B pillar (driver side) rattle AND one coming from the door handle/speaker area. The second one stops when I press on the little speaker next to the metallic driver door handle. Wonder if that's what your'e hearing?
> 
> Needless to say, I wanna pull my hair out when both of these irritants start up at the same time. :banghead:



JP, I believe mine is somewhere underneath the seat / center console area, but I'll definitely have my partner drive me around and i'll check that area. The rattle actually went away for about a week, then came back in full force last week and has been nonstop, over every little bump and when I brake. It's driving me mad but I've ordered a stethoscope and plan on listening thoroughly here shortly.


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

jjvw said:


> I had similar rattles. Did you put coins in the coin slots of the glove compartment? I did and had to remove them as they were making a "metallic" noise.
> 
> Also check the rear outer seatbelts. If they are not hanging "properly" the bang/rattle against the plastic by the doors. I plan on getting some rubber adhesive pads to stick on there.



I didn't, but I didn't think about the seat belt as a spot! Is it a metal rattle when the seat belt moves around? I've heard some plastic thumping when the seat belt hits the b pillar, but never anything metallic.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

gjosephs said:


> I didn't, but I didn't think about the seat belt as a spot! Is it a metal rattle when the seat belt moves around? I've heard some plastic thumping when the seat belt hits the b pillar, but never anything metallic.


The noise I get is primarily coming from the c pillar (rear seats). It's when the seatbelt latch hits the plastic trim next to the door.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

gjosephs said:


> I didn't, but I didn't think about the seat belt as a spot! Is it a metal rattle when the seat belt moves around? I've heard some plastic thumping when the seat belt hits the b pillar, but never anything metallic.


They have no quality control, VW acts like they have never heard of this, have no idea how to fix, and this thing is a real bucket of bolts. I too used to always drive in silence. Probably listened to the radio or music 10x in 3 years of ownership on my former 2015 Tig.. now i need the radio on all the time. ridiculous for a car that cost 30k. Id definitely report it and keep taking it to the dealer... but in the end, there are so many production rattles that the dealers just have no idea how to fix them. i also have a rattle in the 3rd row area with it fully stowed.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

I notice that I have a rattle when my sunglasses are in bin at an awkward angle. I adjust and it goes away. I don’t know why they didn’t line it with felt.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

